# Alert - Fake Tissot on Ebay



## image (Feb 20, 2006)

I've never seen a fake PRC200 until today. If you look at the left photo below (taken from a current Ebay auction), you'll see a number of things wrong with the watch in comparison to an authentic one (pictured on the right).

1) Crown "helmet"
2) Sub-dials are too close to each other
3) 6 o'clock sub-dial is suppose to be for the seconds, but it goes to '31'?
4) Function of the 2 o'clock sub-dial is wrong.
4) The seconds hand for the chrono function is suppose to be yellow.
5) Font used on the date wheel is incorrect.
6) There's an indice at the 4 position when it's suppose to be only the date window.

And the list goes on.

I'm just so shocked that this watch was replicated. I mean it's somewhat inexpensive and not that popular - compared to an Omega PO, Rolex Sub, Cartier, and the more popular, well known watches where replicas are prevalent. Is it now an obligation as a WIS to report this auction so that the winning bidder does not get burned? There's no mention that it's a replica / fake.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Did you report it to eBay? They actually do like to know about fakes!


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

Also, _none_ of the hands are shaped correctly.

Good catch. Thanks for posting it here. I agree with Eeeb that you ought to report it to eBay as well.


----------



## image (Feb 20, 2006)

The watch has been reported to Ebay. As of right now, it's over $180 with 14 bids. I hope these bidders know why this auction gets pulled (hopefully it does), so that they are more careful next time.


----------



## Dieselgeek (Sep 27, 2007)

I've never seen a real one, but that pic looks nice..


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

image said:


> The watch has been reported to Ebay. As of right now, it's over $180 with 14 bids. I hope these bidders know why this auction gets pulled (hopefully it does), so that they are more careful next time.


I found a few instances of obvious LV fakes... but I didn't find them soon enough for eBay to react. They went for about a third of what real LVs are going for but about 4-5 times what the seller paid for the fake.

I contacted the winners and warned them about my suspicions... THEY acted!

eBay gave me a number to call and warn them about fakes. They too are very interested in weeding out fraud. (Sorry, they were clear I could not share the number... but if you report enough fakes they will probably give it to you too.)

I have found some of the sellers were unaware... but some persisted, one even put up the same Rolex that 'only needs a battery' (no, it wasn't an Oysterquartz) several times before eBay pulled their account.

If you see a fake, report it!

That said, caveat emptor! Look twice at Asian and Ukrainian vendors. Many are very honest and I have no problems dealing with them. But some aren't. Look twice at 'new' vendors who are selling 'like new' watches. Many are honest. But some aren't.

Ultimately the person who will look out for your interests has to be YOU.


----------



## falco.user (Jan 11, 2008)

image said:


> I'm just so shocked that this watch was replicated. I mean it's somewhat inexpensive and not that popular - compared to an Omega PO, Rolex Sub, Cartier, and the more popular, well known watches where replicas are prevalent.


Looks like a rather crude Chinese knock-off. They'll clone anything. I was visiting Pisa, Italy last summer, there were around 20 Nigerians lurking about selling fake watches: anything you want, from Breguet, VC, Patek Philippe all the way to Longines, Tissot, Certina and Swatch, all going for 8 euros asking price. If you haggled you could probably get the price down to 5...
So don't be surprised to see these every once in a while.

The big risk is posted by "good replicas", the ones that look the part, but are made from bogus parts, like regular glass in stead of sapphire and cheap movements.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

falco.user said:


> Looks like a rather crude Chinese knock-off. They'll clone anything. I was visiting Pisa, Italy last summer, there were around 20 Nigerians lurking about selling fake watches: anything you want, from Breguet, VC, Patek Philippe all the way to Longines, Tissot, Certina and Swatch, all going for 8 euros asking price. If you haggled you could probably get the price down to 5...
> So don't be surprised to see these every once in a while.
> 
> The big risk is posted by "good replicas", the ones that look the part, but are made from bogus parts, like regular glass in stead of sapphire and cheap movements.


There is also a spate of 'vintage' replicas... A number of the NOS vintage I have looked at had cases I've never seen before... I found 2 by 'different' vendors from the same Asian city that had the same serial number on the movement -- and from the pics the movements looked real (but not quite perfect) ... So it's not just modern watches that are being faked.

Others must have smelled a rat, neither drew a bid. ;-)


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

image said:


> The watch has been reported to Ebay. As of right now, it's over $180 with 14 bids. I hope these bidders know why this auction gets pulled (hopefully it does), so that they are more careful next time.


I just had a look & ebay haven't cancelled the auction. Just over 8hrs to go & it is nearing US$300. :-|

Another giveaway for prospective purchasers to be aware of is the sellers record. Only 18 items sold & is already down to 95% positive feedback.


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

Riker said:


> I just had a look & ebay haven't cancelled the auction. Just over 8hrs to go & it is nearing US$300. :-|
> 
> Another giveaway for prospective purchasers to be aware of is the sellers record. Only 18 items sold & is already down to 95% positive feedback.


I just went in and reported it as well. I also questioned the seller as to whether it is genuine. Hopefully it will get pulled.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Some poor muppet just paid US$305 for a fake PRC200 :roll:

Wonder now if the seller gets back to you Lee.


----------



## Swiss Dade (Jan 10, 2008)

Riker said:


> Some poor muppet just paid US$305 for a fake PRC200 :roll:
> 
> Wonder now if the seller gets back to you Lee.


That sucks!!!o|


----------



## Grein (Nov 21, 2007)

This must be a fake Tissot PRS200...

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Tissot-Mens...ryZ31387QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Why do you say it is a fake?


----------



## Grein (Nov 21, 2007)

The PRS200 dosen't look like that.

*Wrong clasp
*Wrong crown
*Wrong Bracelet
*Date between 4 & 5
*Chrono dial is in the center and wrong scale

And much more...


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

I think you are correct... it is a fake.

I did a quick look-see on eBay and it is the only one I saw like it... The others were legit or better fakes...

I reported it.


----------



## Grein (Nov 21, 2007)

Eeeb said:


> I reported it.


Very good.....


----------



## qzchaisj (Jun 4, 2010)

fake tissot


----------



## qzchaisj (Jun 4, 2010)

tks


----------



## petilar (Jun 19, 2010)

Hallo everyone,
Congratulations for the wonderful forum.
The place like this is essential for anyone, interested in watches.
Here's my situation I'm asking help for:
I want to buy a TISSOT watch and eBay = low price.
I checked the feedback of a eBay seller and started asking questions.
Couple of times He assured me the watch is genuine and there's nothing to worry about.
I think if there's a written history confirming his words, I can claim my money back if I have any doubts.
The watch is this beauty: http://cgi.ebay.com/Tissot-T-TREND-...=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item27b1e80923
and after couple of bids I made on low levels last night I bid for it 175 USD for the watch and free shipping included.
The auction was over and some buyer have bought it for 220 USD. 
Today I received a Second Chance offer to buy it for the 175 USD.
Again I contacted the seller to verify the TISSOT is authentic.
He confirmed it and gave me a Serial Number to check. It's RKN-BC-20044C , but I don't know where to check it.

Please, help me with some advice what to do. 
Regards,
Peter


----------

